# [MOD][KANG] AOKP ROM CONTROL



## thepsyntyst (Jul 12, 2011)

This is not my work, and i am in no way a develper. Just a compiler

all credit for this mod goes to roman.

all i have done is taken the SystemUI, Settings, and ROMcontrol apks and put them in a zip file.

i have only flashed this on AXI0M but im will to bet it will work on almost any of the 4.0.3 roms.

remember if you flash this it will replace whatever settings options you previously had

that being said here is the zip. in CWR wipe cache and dalvik then flash.

the only issue i have come across is that the bluetooth toggle will say its off when its not bluetooth still works regardless.

SO YOU KNOW i am not responsible if something happens to your device flash at your own risk. this will probably break stuff.

here you go

[link removed]


----------



## HerroMoto (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow this is great. I really love his customization in his "Rom Control" I'm using his Rom right now so I can't really test it, but cannot wait to try it when it is time to flash another. Thank you so much greatly appreciated!


----------



## idle0095 (Jul 18, 2011)

This is what I want in DT roms. It makes sense to have rom control built in.


----------



## thepsyntyst (Jul 12, 2011)

idle0095 said:


> This is what I want in DT roms. It makes sense to have rom control built in.


give it a try


----------



## ugapug (Sep 30, 2011)

Does this have the built-in softkey mods? If so, I'll risk messing my stuff up


----------



## thepsyntyst (Jul 12, 2011)

ugapug said:


> Does this have the built-in softkey mods? If so, I'll risk messing my stuff up


yes it does, i will eventually put up different layouts of the softkeys but for now its romans standard


----------



## idle0095 (Jul 18, 2011)

Does this break the power widgets in the pull down?


----------



## TerminX (Dec 27, 2011)

Confirmed NOT to be working with RootzBoat.


----------



## thepsyntyst (Jul 12, 2011)

idle0095 said:


> Does this break the power widgets in the pull down?


it changes it to a different style long press the settings icon in the notification pull down


----------



## thepsyntyst (Jul 12, 2011)

TerminX said:


> Confirmed NOT to be working with RootzBoat.


when you say not working like straight up rom doesnt boot or system ui crashes?


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm just wondering if roman gave the ok to rip the mods from his ROM and then post them up for anyone to use in a different ROM?


----------



## TerminX (Dec 27, 2011)

thepsyntyst said:


> when you say not working like straight up rom doesnt boot or system ui crashes?


The "about" page in settings crashed every time it was opened and some of the options in the rom control didn't work for me. Sucks, I loved running the AOKP rom but it was unstable so I had high hopes for this.


----------



## idle0095 (Jul 18, 2011)

The AOKP has updated so it might not be so unstable now.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

bp328i said:


> I'm just wondering if roman gave the ok to rip the mods from his ROM and then post them up for anyone to use in a different ROM?


It is the open KANG project after all


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

idle0095 said:


> The AOKP has updated so it might not be so unstable now.


it did? I only see December 27th Milestone 1


----------



## thepsyntyst (Jul 12, 2011)

bp328i said:


> I'm just wondering if roman gave the ok to rip the mods from his ROM and then post them up for anyone to use in a different ROM?


if he is opposed then ill take it down but i did give him full credit in the OP, i don't know why you wouldn't want a part of your work everywhere but maybe thats me.

Apologies in advance to Roman if this upsets you


----------



## troyhatton (Jun 6, 2011)

idle0095 said:


> The AOKP has updated so it might not be so unstable now.


Unstable? It has been by far the most stable ROM I have ran on my Nexus since I have gotten it.


----------



## TerminX (Dec 27, 2011)

I wish I could say the same. Every few reboots and the com.android.phone process would just crash at startup, rendering the device useless as an actual phone. I loved that rom otherwise though.


----------



## Whitehawkx (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a very simple question. If you want ROM Control in your rom, why would you use another rom to begin with? Why not just flash Roman's AOKP rom and use it? What makes the other roms so much better if they are lacking the key features you seek? It's very confusing.


----------



## OMJ (Jul 1, 2011)

Whitehawkx said:


> I have a very simple question. If you want ROM Control in your rom, why would you use another rom to begin with? Why not just flash Roman's AOKP rom and use it? What makes the other roms so much better if they are lacking the key features you seek? It's very confusing.


Its probably cause Roman doesnt use numbers instead of letters in the title of his rom.


----------



## azndan2 (Sep 29, 2011)

OMJ said:


> Its probably cause Roman doesnt use numbers instead of letters in the title of his rom.


Rofl - Rootzwiki quote of the year!


----------



## Melvin-ADT (Mar 11, 2012)

Whitehawkx said:


> I have a very simple question. If you want ROM Control in your rom, why would you use another rom to begin with? Why not just flash Roman's AOKP rom and use it? What makes the other roms so much better if they are lacking the key features you seek? It's very confusing.


ROMs are not only cool features my dear! Maybe you should take notes of that!


----------



## thepsyntyst (Jul 12, 2011)

I did this out of sheer boredom lol and it worked so i shared.


----------



## thepsyntyst (Jul 12, 2011)

this does break the about phone in axiom as well


----------



## JBowdacious (Jun 24, 2011)

Melvin said:


> ROMs are not only cool features my dear! Maybe you should take notes of that!


Id love to hear what you think 3rd party ROM development is for then, if not for additional features. Speed maybe, stability certainly not, as stock builds are usually more stable than custom builds anyway due to R\D and proper testing. No one is forcing u to include these in ur ROM


----------



## Melvin-ADT (Mar 11, 2012)

JBowdacious said:


> Id love to hear what you think 3rd party ROM development is for then, if not for additional features. Speed maybe, stability certainly not, as stock builds are usually more stable than custom builds anyway due to R\D and proper testing. No one is forcing u to include these in ur ROM


If you read carefully i said NOT ONLY COOL FEATURES, Which Means that ROMs are about others as the ones you just said. Thanks


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Whitehawkx said:


> I have a very simple question. If you want ROM Control in your rom, why would you use another rom to begin with? Why not just flash Roman's AOKP rom and use it? What makes the other roms so much better if they are lacking the key features you seek? It's very confusing.


Maybe you like the ROM Control deal, but think DT's have the best optimization. That's the cool thing about these ROMs, you can mix and match however you like. It'd be like saying "If you want IMO's kernel, why not flash Axi0m?"


----------



## whoa (Dec 27, 2011)

this appears to break LED notifications completely in axiom


----------



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

This breaks the notification toggles on axiom


----------



## thepsyntyst (Jul 12, 2011)

well it looks like this thread should be removed, i dont know how so if someone could guide me that way ill stop this debate. it was never intended to make anyone argue and it obviously breaks a lot of stuff


----------



## thepsyntyst (Jul 12, 2011)

Jgrimberg1979 said:


> This breaks the notification toggles on axiom


it changes them long press on the settings icon in the notification pulldown


----------



## JBowdacious (Jun 24, 2011)

Melvin said:


> If you read carefully i said NOT ONLY COOL FEATURES, Which Means that ROMs are about others as the ones you just said. Thanks


No argument intended, Im simply sharing a viewpoint.

I can read and respond....in proper English as well, so everyone can understand exactly what Im saying. I cant understand ur response, but Ill make a guess







.

Besides features, speed, and stability, I cant think of a reason for 3rd party ROM development. Oh wait, we can make it look different by theming, but its still the same ROM (no offense to themers).

Increased speed, higher reliability \ stability and extra features are the reasons for 3rd party ROM development. Ur certainly free to have ur own opinion and maintain your own "ROMS" as u like but if you don't understand the above concept, you're just contributing to the "stock deodexed 'custom' ROM overload".


----------



## thepsyntyst (Jul 12, 2011)

whoa said:


> this appears to break LED notifications completely in axiom


my LED notifications still work


----------



## whoa (Dec 27, 2011)

thepsyntyst said:


> my LED notifications still work


weird. well the first thing I tried was changing LED off duration to 3 seconds. I didn't test notification before that, but after changing it, my LED didn't work.


----------



## thepsyntyst (Jul 12, 2011)

whoa said:


> weird. well the first thing I tried was changing LED off duration to 3 seconds. I didn't test notification before that, but after changing it, my LED didn't work.


that would make sense, i haven't tried to change the led settings


----------



## iankellogg (Dec 2, 2011)

Whitehawkx said:


> I have a very simple question. If you want ROM Control in your rom, why would you use another rom to begin with? Why not just flash Roman's AOKP rom and use it? What makes the other roms so much better if they are lacking the key features you seek? It's very confusing.


because romans rom isnt stable for me and gummy had been my favorite and works great with this mod.


----------



## Grillrd (Jun 6, 2011)

So people understand, this will completely overwrite your systemui.apk and settings.apk. These apk's will overwrite all changes that the original dev did for the rom you are running. Most roms will have these apk's modified...so you are in turn, breaking the functionality of what was originally intended.

I think the thought of the OP was to help and give people more options...but this is really playing with fire. Just my $.02


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

I thank you for the work. For me it works well. I am on the Axiom rom and BlackFade theme. One thing is do miss is the hotspot toggle but I can work around that.


----------



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

Grillrd said:


> So people understand, this will completely overwrite your systemui.apk and settings.apk. These apk's will overwrite all changes that the original dev did for the rom you are running. Most roms will have these apk's modified...so you are in turn, breaking the functionality of what was originally intended.
> 
> I think the thought of the OP was to help and give people more options...but this is really playing with fire. Just my $.02


Weird, all of my softkeys disappear when I use certain apps like tapatalk. I have to hot the power button to get to the lockscreen and this swipe left to camera to get out of the app and then the buttons show up. The only key that shows up is the left menu button. 
Galaxy Nexus 
twitter = @jtgr6


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

Jgrimberg1979 said:


> Weird, all of my softkeys disappear when I use certain apps like tapatalk. I have to hot the power button to get to the lockscreen and this swipe left to camera to get out of the app and then the buttons show up. The only key that shows up is the left menu button.
> Galaxy Nexus
> twitter = @jtgr6


Which rom are you running? Did you go into the rom control settings/ general UI / Menu Visibility?


----------



## ock (Dec 21, 2011)

Just a question - how will answer to questions /bug reports etc arising from incompatible rom usage?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## thepsyntyst (Jul 12, 2011)

ock said:


> Just a question - how will answer to questions /bug reports etc arising from incompatible rom usage?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


well there really wont be any im not a dev, and only know so much, i just share the things that end up working. nothing more i can do until i learn more or someone else with more knowledge takes over. sorry i wish i had the ability to take this farther.


----------



## Grillrd (Jun 6, 2011)

Jgrimberg1979 said:


> Weird, all of my softkeys disappear when I use certain apps like tapatalk. I have to hot the power button to get to the lockscreen and this swipe left to camera to get out of the app and then the buttons show up. The only key that shows up is the left menu button.
> Galaxy Nexus
> twitter = @jtgr6


Softkeys are located in systemui.apk







it is a known problem in the AOKP ROM. So naturally, since this is a straight kang...same problems. Hope this helps.


----------



## ock (Dec 21, 2011)

thepsyntyst said:


> well there really wont be any im not a dev, and only know so much, i just share the things that end up working. nothing more i can do until i learn more or someone else with more knowledge takes over. sorry i wish i had the ability to take this farther.


Thanks for making this clear, just so that users won't start asking Roman to fix the incompatibility issues (which IMHO are impossible to take care of, considering what other roms modify to the apks here)


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

OMJ said:


> Its probably cause Roman doesnt use numbers instead of letters in the title of his rom.


Or maybe it's because only 2/4ths of 50,000 users use Roman's work (you Fascinate guys know what I'm talking about







)

Terminators run on Android...


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

thepsyntyst said:


> well it looks like this thread should be removed, i dont know how so if someone could guide me that way ill stop this debate. it was never intended to make anyone argue and it obviously breaks a lot of stuff


If you want this removed, just report your OP or respond to me and say so.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Thread closed and download link removed at request of content owner.


----------

